# goggles



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

any reviews on the new sun god vanguards, stuck between them and the Oakley flight deck


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Dom Bainbridge said:


> any reviews on the new sun god vanguards,


Never heard of them, doesn't mean they aren't good. I love my flight decks, Prism Jade or something like that (the green lens). I have used them in all conditions and am very pleased with them. They fit better with my helmet than the O Airbrakes. The Flight decks also offer an asian fit in case that is necessary.


----------



## Dom Bainbridge (May 1, 2018)

okay thanks, do you recommend any all mountain bindings for a jones mountain twin board


----------



## anthropisces (Feb 27, 2018)

My next play in goggles may be several inexpensive pairs.

I'm in my second season with the flight decks and they are fine but they don't seem to have any special immunity to fogging. It hasn't been a big problem but when it does occur its really bothersome. 

Its pretty funny that the first time my Flight Decks fogged I was rubbing away at the inside of my lenses and went into the shop at Stevens Pass for some help and the guy in there said "you fool, there's a special coating applied and you can't just go rubbing away at it! now look what you've done, you've compromised the super ultra prism lens that makes you look like a bee!" 

Well it wasn't quite that dramatic but that was generally what happened. 

A few days ago before I headed out to Baker I had them on the floor and then my board tipped over and hit them not too hard but it cracked the transparent lens I bought. 

I'm not so sure that it is worth dropping all that cash for something just so that I look more like a bee. In washington, where viz is often low I like the transparent rather than tinted lenses. 

Next perhaps I'll try some cheapies maybe, bringing a few pairs so I can swap them if the fog hits.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

I can't do super cheap goggles anymore. I don't like not being able to see and I don't like headaches. 

I do have some fogging issues with most of my goggles. I think it's because my head is shaped funny and no matter wtf helmet/goggles set up and no matter wtf I do I get some form of gaper gap. Long as I keep moving it's fine and goes away quickly. 

I just picked up a Giro Jackson and Giro Articles. We'll see how that combo goes. I also have a Range and Contacts. Been very happy with everything so far.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Oakley no question. Sun God is an open mold Chinese catalog brand. Low quality, massive mass production. 

Though I don't endorse Oakley much either. They overcharge for the pink, I mean Prizm lenses. Electric and Dragon are just as fancy with easier lens changes and armored venting.


----------

